# 3 or 4 wire O2 sensor



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

I just got a ( universal ) 4 wire O2 sensor for the exhaust manifold for my 97 pickup. The factory sensor is a 3 wire. According to the wiring diagram I think I can use it. Can anyone tell me the difference in the two? ( I've had it in my garage too long to take it back)

thx

rbo


----------

